# حصرى : برنامج internet downloud manager 5.17 full



## PETER_OSCAR (7 مايو 2009)

*إنفراد بمعنى الكلمة 


وقبل كل المواقع والمنتديات العربية 


عملاق التحميل

*
*internet downloud manager 5.17*





طبعا غنى عن التعريف هو أقوى وأسرع برنامج تحميل من النت 





*

ومميزات النسخة الجديدة هى :
Version 5.17 is available (Apr/28/2009)

*
*What is new in version 5.17 



- Fixed a critical bug with downloading files over 4GB
- Improved media file recognition in web players in IE


- Resolved Firefox integration problems
- Fixed bugs related to downloading of text files
- Improved processing of erroneously intercepted downloads


- Completely remade the logic of download resume feature and added 
the possibility to resume downloads for sites that use temporary 
download addresses or when download addresses expire


- Added the possibility to select a queue when you press on OK button 
on "Download all links with IDM" dialog and when you press on 
"Download Later" button on "Download file info" (start download) dialog


- Added a link to the page where download was taken over from a browser 
to "File Properties" dialog


- Made many other small improvements and fixed all known bugs


- Added IDM download panel to IE web-players based on Microsoft 
Silverlight component


- Fixed a bug with "Download with IDM" in IE and Firefox when selected 
links had spaces in Internet addresses
- Improved recognition of mp3 music in Flash player


- Added support for Google Chrome 2
- Fixed a bug with erroneous interceptions of downloads from 
myspace.com


- Added support for AOL Desktop 10 browser
- Added play list support to IDM Download panel for Windows Media 
Player ActiveX


- Added IDM Download panel to browsers for RealPlayer ActiveX 
- Resolved several compatibility issues on Windows Vista
- Added full support for Firefox 3.1 and Firefox 3.2
- Added workarounds for the sites where IDM had download problems
- Fixed critical bugs


- Added IDM Download Panel for Firefox and other Mozilla based 
browsers that appears on top of a web-player when IDM detects 
a multimedia request from the web-player. IDM download panel 
is used to download and save audio and video files that are 
played by the web player. It can be used to download flash 
videos from sites like YouTube, MySpaceTV, Google Videos, etc.


- Made a workaround for a problem with downloading attachments 
from different yahoo servers 
- Enhanced processing of downloads for different types of servers


- Fixed a critical bug in IE add-on
- Resolved Google Chrome browser integration problems in advanced 
browser integration


- Improved the interception of downloads on some sites in IE
- Resolved the compatibility problems between IDM Download Panel and 
several 3rd party IE Add-ons 
- Added IDM Download panel for web players in IE based on Windows Media 
Player. The panel works the same as for Flash based web-players.


- Added the button and the dialog to add additional file types which 
should be taken over by IDM from web-players


- Added IDM Download Panel for IE and IE based browsers that 
appears on top of a web-player when IDM detects a multimedia 
request from the web-player. IDM download panel is used to 
download and save audio and video files that are played by the 
web player. It can be used to download flash videos from sites 
like YouTube, MySpaceTV, Google Videos, etc.


- Redeveloped from ***atch and completely replaced IDM integration 
modules for IE and IE based browsers on more stable ones. 
Note that previous IDM integration modules were designed for IE 5.0 
and were getting obsolete. The new modules also fix problems with 
"Download with IDM" feature 


- Added an option to start IDM download queues on IDM startup
- Made workarounds to download files from several problem sites 


- Fixed a bug with several https servers
- Improved file name creation logic to save on a disk and 
to display on "Download progress" dialog


- Fixed bugs with downloading files from some download sites like 
speedyshare.com


- Fixed bugs when forming file names to save on a local disk


- Made a workaround for download problems on mediafire.com site
- Fixed a bug with capturing ftp links in Firefox 3.0
- Added support for Firefox 4.0a
- Enhanced confirmation dialogs to delete downloads from IDM list of 
downloads. Now its possible to delete files from hard disk as well.
- Improved downloading of links that have unsafe (or foreign language) 
characters
- Improved control over taking over downloads. Fixed erroneous download 
interceptions.
- Added automatic interception for "split" files
- Fixed bugs while forming file names to save on hard disk
- Improved monitoring of FLV videos in Internet Explorer
- Improved FLV video grabber in Internet Explorer. Now IDM retrieves all 
FLV video links from IE.


- Improved "Download all links with IDM" feature. Now IDM checks and 
determines file types with better accuracy. 


- Fixed a bug with site exceptions which should not be taken over 
by IDM in IE 
- Fixed the problem with "Download with IDM" feature in Firefox when
download link is not a text, but a picture
- Fixed a bug with using special keys to prevent downloading 
with IDM in Internet Explorer


- Fixed erroneous interception of downloads from a browser which look like 
suitable for downloading with IDM but in fact they are pictures for example


- Fixed critical bugs 



- Added "Speed Limiter" to limit download speed
- Version 5.12 includes all latest bug fixes


- Made a workaround to resolve conflicts between IDM IE integration and 
several 3rd party IE Add-ons like RealPlayer 11


- Changed "Download progress" dialog appearance for Windows Vista Aero 
theme to show "Minimize to system tray" button correctly


- Added a feature allowing to use patterns with wildcards (*) in the list 
of Internet addresses which IDM should not take over from browsers 


- Added a button on "Download file info" dialog to create a new category
- Added the button and the dialog to IDM "Options/General" tab to customize 
browser context menu items for Firefox, Internet Explorer, 
and other Mozilla and IE based browsers


- Added an additional menu item to the context menu of Internet Explorer 
to download FLV videos from 10 last requested 


- Added the possibility to translate IDM browser context menu items to 
foreign languages 
- Improved the interception of FLV video downloads from YouTube and other 
sites
- Fixed compatibility problems with several IE add-ons
- IDM checks and runs the installation process if necessary to re-install 
"IDM CC" extension for Firefox and other Mozilla based browsers
- Added context menu for downloading FLV files in Firefox and other 
Mozilla based browsers


- Fixed IDM compatibility problems discovered in Firefox 3.0a6 (Minefield) 
and newer releases 
- Added the feature to download and save FLV video files from popular 
sites like YouTube, MySpaceTV, Google Video, etc. If you like a video 
that is playing from these sites and you would like to save it on 
your computer, you may grab it with IDM from Internet Explorer.



- Completely redeveloped IDM scheduler. Added periodic 
synchronization of files and the possibility to create new 
queues for downloading or synchronization. Added new features 
on starting and stopping queue processing.


- Improved user interface. Added processing of context menu key, 
fixed tabbing order on all dialogs, added mnemonic keys to the 
main menu and the menu of IDM Grabber. 


- Version 5.17 includes latest bug fixes 


- Completely redeveloped the logic of taking over downloads 
from all browsers. Fixed erroneous interceptions of the web 
pages that IDM treated as downloads in the past, 
for example, it happened in some cases on rapidshare sites
- Build 5 fixes several bugs: "Pure Virtual Call" error, 
disappearance of the main IDM window, problems with IDM grabber
on some sites with manual login and some other bugs.
- Build 4: 
- Fixed a critical bug in IDM grabber.
- IDM shows a dialog if a site does not allow requesting the same 
file twice and if the site sends a web page to IDM instead of 
a download.
- Build 3 fixes bugs when taking over some downloads from Firefox 
and other Mozilla based browsers


- Build 2 fixes a bug with "Thumbnails view" in IDM grabber 
on Windows Vista 


- Fixed processing special keys to prevent or force
downloading with IDM from IE7 on Windows Vista
- If IDM always takes over a download by mistake, you may add 
this address or this site to IDM list of exceptions
- Fixed minor bugs on Windows Vista 
and the bugs related to browsers integration
- Improved processing of foreign language URLs in Firefox and
other mozilla based browsers


- Fixed catching direct ftp downloads in Firefox 3.0.0.5 and newer




- Improved processing of foreign language URLs in IE. IDM uses 
current web-page encoding to suggest correct file names when 
saving downloaded files. 


- Enhanced download engine to increase download speed
- Fixed bugs when sending queries to servers on foreign languages.
- Improved download processing for premium accounts of popular 
rapidshare sites.



- Resolved several problems with IE7
- The logic of click monitoring for IE-based browsers 
(MSN Explorer, Avant, MyIE, some versions of AOL etc.) was 
moved from idman process to a separate exe module. This module 

*
http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjymze0ixn


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## new.heart (19 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى على البرنامج *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*

*فى انتظار المزيد*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*


*


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

